# Oldskool cool



## Brightski (21 Mar 2014)

Back in the olden days (early nineties) I used to race Xcountry MTB, still like the look of the old MTBs so last week end I picked up a 1992 Kona Lava Dome still with original tyres.
No intention of racing MTB again but it's good to have this bike in the stable just to play about on


----------



## T4tomo (21 Mar 2014)

I have a '98 Gary Fisher that I found abandoned in some woodland and fixed up. It rides better than my modern aluminium MTB, despite having a slightly bouncy front end.


----------



## Brightski (21 Mar 2014)

T4tomo said:


> I have a '98 Gary Fisher that I found abandoned in some woodland and fixed up. It rides better than my modern aluminium MTB, despite having a slightly bouncy front end.


That was a good find..


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2014)

Still got my early 90's Diamond Back Ascent. Had quite a few 'period' upgrades and a repaint ! An old club mate was shocked I still had mine. He bought an Alpinestars MTB at the same time (as did quite a lot of the club).


----------



## I like Skol (21 Mar 2014)

Brightski said:


> Back in the olden days (early nineties) I used to race Xcountry MTB, still like the look of the old MTBs so last week end I picked up a 1992 Kona Lava Dome still with original tyres.
> No intention of racing MTB again but it's good to have this bike in the stable just to play about on


What colour is it? My brother has one that was stolen and successfully recovered (by me ) and I am trying to prize it from his grip. It is a sort of blue/green metallic with rigid brown forks. I WANT!

I also still have this beauty that I bought new in 94.


----------



## Brightski (21 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 40401
> 
> 
> Still got my early 90's Diamond Back Ascent. Had quite a few 'period' upgrades and a repaint ! An old club mate was shocked I still had mine. He bought an Alpinestars MTB at the same time (as did quite a lot of the club).


I loved the old Alpine stars, the rear chain stays


----------



## Brightski (21 Mar 2014)

I like Skol said:


> What colour is it? My brother has one that was stolen and successfully recovered (by me ) and I am trying to prize it from his grip. It is a sort of blue/green metallic with rigid brown forks. I WANT!
> 
> I also still have this beauty that I bought new in 94.


Blue, nice GT


----------



## Asa Post (21 Mar 2014)

1996 Koa.
Still love it, and should ride it more often.


----------



## Brightski (21 Mar 2014)

Asa Post said:


> View attachment 40422
> 
> 
> 1996 Koa.
> Still love it, and should ride it more often.


----------



## Ellillowladex (21 Mar 2014)

Asa Post said:


> View attachment 40422
> 
> 
> 1996 Koa.
> Still love it, and should ride it more often.



That is one cute Kona, what size frame is it - 14"?


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Mar 2014)

I've always got one eye cocked for a late 80's Muddy Fox* COURIER with lilac/white fade and a biopace chainset so I can relive my youth.






Not found one yet though 

*from the time when Muddy Fox were a decent brand and not the shower they've become since being swallowed up Universal Cycles PLC


----------



## Asa Post (21 Mar 2014)

Ellillowladex said:


> That is one cute Kona, what size frame is it - 14"?


No, 16".
I know I'm small, but I'm not that bad


----------



## dan_bo (21 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 40401
> 
> 
> Still got my early 90's Diamond Back Ascent. Had quite a few 'period' upgrades and a repaint ! An old club mate was shocked I still had mine. He bought an Alpinestars MTB at the same time (as did quite a lot of the club).


Always thought that bike was mint.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Mar 2014)

Asa Post said:


> View attachment 40422
> 
> 
> 1996 Koa.
> Still love it, and should ride it more often.


nice.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Mar 2014)

I like Skol said:


> What colour is it? My brother has one that was stolen and successfully recovered (by me ) and I am trying to prize it from his grip. It is a sort of blue/green metallic with rigid brown forks. I WANT!
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> I also still have this beauty that I bought new in 94.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2014)

I'd kill for a Klein Attitude. Hubba hubba


----------



## dan_bo (21 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> I'd kill for a Klein Attitude. Hubba hubba


Youd ride a wheelbarrow faster than me.


----------

